# First Red in a long long time on Bob Sykes



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

It's been atleast 4 months of a skunk for me, so happy for it to be over.

Caught this guy around 9:45 last night on the beach side of Bob Sykes on a 3" croaker.

He was 36" and around 20#, I was 20 ft away from my pole when it started SCREAMING 

Luckily Big Brandon was standing right there, so he grabbed it and got the hook set. Fought him for about 10 minutes, pulled him up for a quick picture then lowered him back down into the water.

I sure missed fighting a good fish.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice job guys :clap


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

Definately a good fish to break the curse. I sure wish I had that video of what we saw but I'm sure wayyy too many people would flame me for saying it. Let's just Gulf Breeze is famous for something and we have proof!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

NICE ONE!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice job being suspecious Brandon. Haha. Only a few know what your talking about. lol.


----------

